# ما بين الله القاضي والطيب الحنون



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2017)

سلام في الرب​هناك خطأ شائع في التعليم يؤدي لربكة الحياة الروحية وخروج الإنسان عن سرّ التقوى، إذ أن البعض يصور الله على أنه طيب وحنون وشفوق وينفي صفة القضاء والغضب تماماً، وبالطبع ليس هذا خطأ في ذاته، لأن هذه الصفات موجوده حقيقي في طبيعة محبة الله، لكنها كلها تعبيرات غير دقيقة، لأن الكتاب المقدس أعلن أن الله محبة، ومن منطلق المحبة الخالصة يتعامل معنا بشكل خاص يختلف من واحد لآخر، لأن كل واحد فينا يحتاج معاملة خاصة بشكل مختلف عن الآخر.
عموماً المحبة الإلهية، محبة أبوية بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى، بل وأكثر كثيراً جداً مما نظن أو نفتكر، والمحبة الأبوية ليست محبة رومانسية خيالية نفسانية، بل محبة واقعية لا تهدأ ولا تسكت حتى تنجح في التقويم والتهذيب لتربية النفس لكي تنال قوة الحياة الأبدية وتحيا باستقامة في سرّ التقوى الدائمة (تأديباً أدبني الرب وإلى الموت لم يُسلمني)​فنحن أن ركزنا وتكلمنا عن الحنية والإشفاق.. الخ، سنعثر في بعض المواقف سواء في العهد القديم أو الجديد، لأننا نرى تأديبات الله للشعب والحكم القضائي الواضح على مستوى العهدين، لأننا سنعثر أيضاً في شخص المسيح الرب حينما رد بكل قوة على الفريسيين، وايضاً حينما صنع سوطاً وطرد باعة الهيكل بكل قوة وشكل ظاهر أنه ليس فيه أي حنيه أو إشفاق على الإطلاق.
فالأب يقضي ويحكم في بيته، يقوِّم ويؤدب، كما أنه يشفق ويتحنن ويمسح الدمع ويُطيب الخاطر، لذلك نحن لا نستطيع ان نركز على صفة الحنية كأنها هي الأساس، لأن الأب حينما يؤدب ابنه ليقوِّم سلوكه ويضبطه، ففي الظاهر القسوة هي التي تظهر أمام الابن، لكن في الباطن المحبة هي الأساس المُحرك للأب لكي يقضي ويحكم ليقوم ويؤدب، فالله فعلاً قاضي يحكم على الفكر والضمير بقوة كلمته الفعالة، لكي يُظهر العيب ليتم العلاج، والطبيب الماهر هو الذي يعرف متى يُعطي العلاج المُر القاسي أو العلاج اللطيف الهادئ، لأن لكل مرض علاج يخصه لكي ينال الإنسان شفاء فعلي ولا يعود إليه المرض.​فالأم العاطفية الحنونة التي ترى طفلها يتألم من جرح غائر، فبكونها عاطفية شفوقة وحنينة على ابنها، فأنها تخاف أن تضع عليه المطهر القوي الحارق وتذهب للطبيب المختص لكي يعالج الجرح بالخياطة، فهي تشفق على بكاء ابنها وخوفه من الطبيب وتخاف أن يتألم، والنتيجة ان جرحه سيتلوث وسيتسمم الجسم كله ليموت في النهاية.
أما الأم الواعية المحبة لابنها حب صالح سوي، قد تختفي العاطفة في تلك اللحظة، وتظهر القسوة والشدة، لأنها تعطي أمر ذات سلطان لا رجعة فيه، وهو أن تأخذ الابن للطبيب، ولا تشفق على دموعه ولا توسله في أن لا يذهب، بل تضع على يده المطهر القوي الحارق والذي قد يجعله يصرخ من الألم، ثم تذهب به للطبيب للعلاج الفعال القوي، وهذا كله حفاظاً على حياته التي هي أغلى عندها من دموعه وكل توسلاته.
لذلك علينا يا إخوتي أن نُدرك المحبة الأبوية الخالصة، التي لله، ولا ننظر نظرة نفسية وندَّعي معرفتنا بالحب الأبوي الذي لله الحي ونُعلِّم على خلاف الحقائق الظاهرة أمامنا في الكتاب المقدس بلوي النص ليتناسب مع تفكيرنا الذي نظنه، فانتبهوا لمعملات الله لأن كل من لا يفهم طبيعة ابوة الله بالخبرة فهو دائم التخبط في حياته الشخصية وعثرته ستصير عظيمة حينما يُصدم بتأديبات الله وتقويمه للنفس.​عموماً هذا الموضوع مختصر (ولم أذكر آيات كثيرة للتوضيح) لكي لا أُعيد موضوع غضب الله كما سبق وتمت كتابته على صفحات المنتدى والفيس.. كونوا معافين
​


----------

